# Cubase Track Icons



## gjelul (Sep 22, 2015)

Just moved to Cubase 8 and looking for track icons. Searches have not given a lot of options. Any suggestions? 

Looking for especially the orchestral ones.

Peace!


----------



## DaddyO (Sep 22, 2015)

gjelul said:


> Just moved to Cubase 8 and looking for track icons. Searches have not given a lot of options. Any suggestions?
> 
> Looking for especially the orchestral ones.
> 
> Peace!



Best of luck to you. I made what I consider a reasonable but not exceptional effort to find a decent complete orchestral set and never found it. Either people don't use them or they don't share them. It's not a critical thing so I moved on. But if you do find a good set, I'd be appreciative if you shared it with us.


----------



## Bunford (Sep 22, 2015)

I too searched in vain! There are a few Reaper and Logic icon sets out there that will work though, but they ain't gonna be HD and also don't appear to have transparent backgrounds so have a bit of an ugly black block around them.

I do wish someone would make a nice set for Cubase. Might even look into it myself some time.


----------



## DaddyO (Sep 22, 2015)

Bunford said:


> I too searched in vain! There are a few Reaper and Logic icon sets out there that will work though, but they ain't gonna be HD and also don't appear to have transparent backgrounds so have a bit of an ugly black block around them.
> 
> I do wish someone would make a nice set for Cubase. Might even look into it myself some time.



I tried one time, but I just don't have the graphics chops to do it up to my own standards. Because I'm 60 years old and my eyes struggled to read small print I created standardized abbreviations for various types of tracks to overlay the graphics I pulled from Googling images. That way I wouldn't have to widen Cubase or VE mixer strips to see the track name, and also I could distinguish different tracks that might employ the same graphic image. And I tried to pull images that looked somewhat standardized. But it never really came together for me and I abandoned it.


----------



## Bunford (Sep 22, 2015)

I am a Photoshop user and digital artist as a hobby so might be able to put something together. Just need to try and get time to look for Cubase icon format and size etc.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 22, 2015)

These collections are few and far between, but you can also make your own if you are so inclined. Anyway, check out:
http://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=29857

http://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=198&t=29857

This one was quite useful, but unfortunately the Dropbox links no longer work:
http://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=181&t=75312&p=433595&hilit=Track+Pictures#p433595


----------



## DaddyO (Sep 22, 2015)

Bunford said:


> I am a Photoshop user and digital artist as a hobby so might be able to put something together. Just need to try and get time to look for Cubase icon format and size etc.


I don't think the format and size are as important as the base images. Base images can usually be adapted to a particular format and size rather easily unless they are too far off from square.


----------



## DaddyO (Sep 22, 2015)

playz123 said:


> These collections are few and far between, but you can also make your own if you are so inclined. Anyway, check out:
> http://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=29857
> 
> http://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=198&t=29857
> ...



Unless I'm mistaken we're talking about track icons for orchestral instruments. Lots of great track icon sets out there for plugins, but not really good ones for orchestral instruments.


----------



## Bunford (Sep 22, 2015)

DaddyO said:


> I don't think the format and size are as important as the base images. Base images can usually be adapted to a particular format and size rather easily unless they are too far off from square.


Yeah, I know. Just need to find some nice crisp HD images. I can easily import into PS and alter size, angle etc and make the background transparent. Now to find time to do it


----------



## playz123 (Sep 22, 2015)

DaddyO said:


> Unless I'm mistaken we're talking about track icons for orchestral instruments. Lots of great track icon sets out there for plugins, but not really good ones for orchestral instruments.


Actually the third one does contain orchestral instruments and I have it. However, as I also mentioned the link to the download in that thread no longer works either on the KVR or Steinberg site. However the link to the movie on YouTube still exists, so you can see what you are missing.  I will continue to search for more, but it seems most people are just making their own.

PS: I've PM'd the author and ask him to repost, but not sure if he will respond. I have the .zip file, but don't feel it would be right to redistribute it without his consent.


----------



## ReMoFuMu (Sep 22, 2015)

Edit: I've noticed a lot of downloads the last 2 days (I think from outside VI-C). That wasn't my intention!

The link is now deleted!

Frank


----------



## DaddyO (Sep 22, 2015)

playz123 said:


> Actually the third one does contain orchestral instruments and I have it. However, as I also mentioned the link to the download in that thread no longer works either on the KVR or Steinberg site. However the link to the movie on YouTube still exists, so you can see what you are missing.  I will continue to search for more, but it seems most people are just making their own.
> 
> PS: I've PM'd the author and ask him to repost, but not sure if he will respond. I have the .zip file, but don't feel it would be right to redistribute it without his consent.



Understood, thanks.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Sep 23, 2015)

I've actually find sample library icons more useful - all my violins are grouped together in the mixer anyway so rather than having say 20 or so Violin icons all in a row I'd rather at a glance see which ones are HS, 8DIO, Cinestrings, LASS etc

http://ianlivingstone.net/lib_track_images.zip


----------



## playz123 (Sep 23, 2015)

Just heard back from the creator of the icon set I mentioned above. He is currently producing a series of Cubase icons for specific genres...the first one being guitars, but orchestral instruments are coming. It appears they won't be free though, since the first pack is selling for 1.99 GBP. Certainly a reasonable price. If you want to read more, or set up a link to the icon source, here's a link to the Cubase forum thread:
http://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=198&t=85882

The first icon pack is here:
http://poundsound.co.uk/products/gtrs-icon-pack

EDIT: Just heard from the developer, have sent him the zip file (which apparently he lost) and he will repost it on the Cubase forum. Will supply a link once I have it.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 23, 2015)

Further to posts and pictures above, a working link for the images I've mentioned has now been posted on the Cubase forum, and the images are available for download here:

http://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=198&t=85882


----------



## playz123 (Sep 26, 2015)

Poundsound has just released the first of their orchestral icon packs.....this one is for Strings. Will probably purchase it since it's only 1.99 GBP. Anyway, there are enough links here now to sources, so hopefully others will be able to find what they need via this thread.


----------



## gjelul (Sep 26, 2015)

Great !!!


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey guys,

I've been lurking around and received some messages from members, so I thought I'd better post an update. Got the 2nd orchestral pack coming out next week to go with the Strings Pack. Woodwinds and Brass I'll try to get both released before the end of the month if not I'll get at least one released. Which would you like to see first, Brass or Woodwinds?

Here's a little pic of 5 new perc icons you'll find out of the 20 + that'll be available in the new pack (excluding the variations) Most instruments will have 2 variations for solo and ensemble. All in .png so you can have transparent backgrounds and 500 x 500 (pretty big for icons) so you can "zoom in" using the mixer feature if you fancy the close up look.








P.S - I go on holiday at the start of December for 3 weeks to NZ so I'll try my best to get them all out before then, if you have trouble contacting me just send an email over and I'll try get back to you.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks, Marcus, and I'm pleased to see that you have joined this forum. I'm a bit late, but "welcome".


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 10, 2015)

playz123 said:


> Thanks, Marcus, and I'm pleased to see that you have joined this forum. I'm a bit late, but "welcome".



Thank you Frank. I'll keep you posted on this thread.


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 10, 2015)

Marcus: really really beautiful!


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 10, 2015)

Sid Francis said:


> Marcus: really really beautiful!


Cheers Sid! The Perc set will be out this Tuesday, cant wait to show you guys. It's been quite the learning curve creating them!


----------



## Bunford (Oct 10, 2015)

These look fab! I will probably hold out until the complete bundle is available


----------



## DaddyO (Oct 10, 2015)

MarcusD said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been lurking around and received some messages from members, so I thought I'd better post an update. Got the 2nd orchestral pack coming out next week to go with the Strings Pack. Woodwinds and Brass I'll try to get both released before the end of the month if not I'll get at least one released. Which would you like to see first, Brass or Woodwinds?



Ordered your Strings Pack. Nicely done. I vote Brass first, then Woodwinds.


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 10, 2015)

DaddyO said:


> Ordered your Strings Pack. Nicely done. I vote Brass first, then Woodwinds.


Thank you, really appreciate it.


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 11, 2015)

Also purchased the string pack. Finally a string pack


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Marcus, could you please post a link to where to order these? Thanks


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 13, 2015)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Hi Marcus, could you please post a link to where to order these? Thanks



Sorry Karl! I totally forgot about the link lol

http://poundsound.co.uk/collections/cubase-icons


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey all, 

happy to announce the new Orchestral Percussion pack is now available! Please visit here to find out more.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Oct 13, 2015)

Great! I've grabbed Strings + Perc. When you do Brass I hope you include some of the late-romantic instruments too; such as Cimbasso, Contrabass Bone, and Wagner Tuba. Cheers


----------



## playz123 (Oct 13, 2015)

MarcusD said:


> Sorry Karl! I totally forgot about the link lol
> 
> http://poundsound.co.uk/collections/cubase-icons


I had also posted the link on page one of this thread, so it's there as well.


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 14, 2015)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> When you do Brass I hope you include some of the late-romantic instruments too; such as Cimbasso, Contrabass Bone, and Wagner Tuba. Cheers



Those are definitely on the list


----------



## MarcusD (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello!

Finally back from my travels! Just a quick update... brass pack will be out on the 10th of Dec shortly followed by Woodwinds. In the mean time, here's a teaser from the brass pack


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 3, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## tokatila (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice! I'm sure that these icons will make the music sound better. Purchased and please finish winds and brass, they look so barebone now.


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 5, 2015)

tokatila said:


> Nice! I'm sure that these icons will make the music sound better. Purchased and please finish winds and brass, they look so barebone now.



Promise they're nearly done  Brass pack will contain;

* Trumpet
* Piccolo Trumpet
* Trombone
* Flugelhorn
* French Horn
* Alto Horn
* Tuba
* Wagner Tuba
*Contrabass Trombone
* Cimbasso


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello,

The new orchestral brass icons are now available from: 

http://poundsound.co.uk/collections/featured/products/orchestral-brass

Hope you like them, and thanks for support so far!


----------



## Cochise (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello all !
I made a dedicated page of it on my website.
All my custom track icons are free to download and I made a video tutorial about it with a really cool tips (English and French).

Hope you will enjoy it !

Thank you.


----------



## Cochise (Dec 28, 2015)

http://cochiserecordstudio.com/gifts/


----------



## MarcusD (Jan 6, 2016)

Evening all,

good news... Orchestral Complete will be available this Friday along with the Orchestral Woodwinds pack. Complete will have a total of 77 custom icons covering Brass, Percussion, Strings & Woodwinds all in .png 500 x 500 pixels. Ensemble, Solo & Divisi patch icons are included and they're compatible with Cubase 7 +, Nuendo & any DAW that supports custom .png files. RRP for Complete will be £6.95 inc vat with FREE lifetime updates.

Hope you find these useful!


----------



## playz123 (Jan 6, 2016)

Since I already have 3 out of 4, may I assume each section will still be available for purchase individually?


----------



## MarcusD (Jan 6, 2016)

playz123 said:


> Since I already have 3 out of 4, may I assume each section will still be available for purchase individually?



Yes that is correct, you'll still be able to purchase Woodwinds separate and as an added bonus it'll be available at a discounted price for the first week. So anyone who's brought the 3 of the 4 won't feel left out.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 7, 2016)

Frank - thanks for bringing this to our attentions. Marcus - these look great will sign up now and purchase all you have available. Great work.


----------



## MarcusD (Jan 7, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> Frank - thanks for bringing this to our attentions. Marcus - these look great will sign up now and purchase all you have available. Great work.



Thanks Rob. 

If anyone is still not sure how to install these I've added a new video tutorial on how do it which can be found here.

Woodwinds pack and Orchestral Complete will be available tomorrow


----------



## bcarwell (Jan 8, 2016)

Hate to use this for tech support but couldn't find any at poundsound.co.uk

Purchase and installed the Orchestral Complete. All of my icons in the Cubase fader are black and white. Yet they are full color in the download and in the C:\users\User Name\AppData\roaming\Steinberg\Content\VST Sound\User Content\Track Pictures folder.

What gives ? What am I doing wrong ?

Bob


----------



## bcarwell (Jan 8, 2016)

I've now discovered I'm looking at factory pictures in gray- a different set from those I purchased in Orchestral Complete which are indeed in color, both in the folder I downloaded and unzipped them in and in the C:\Users folder.

And I copied the color ones, one at a time, from the download folder over to the C: location per the instructions to obtain transparent backgrounds.

However when I look in my Track Pictures Browser in Cubase the only icons which appear are the gray Factory pictures in the Factory tab and nothing is in the User tab (e.g. none of the colored Orchestral Complete icons).

What gives ?

First, what ARE those gray icons (around 120 of them)- were they included in Cubase 8 but only in gray form ?

And secondly, where are the colored 70+ icons from the Orchestral Complete download. They appear in my download folder and in my C: folder, but do NOT appear in Cubase in the Track Pictures Browser in either the Factory or the User Tabs. Only the gray icons appear in the Factory tab.

Bob


----------



## playz123 (Jan 8, 2016)

bcarwell said:


> Hate to use this for tech support but couldn't find any at poundsound.co.uk
> 
> Purchase and installed the Orchestral Complete. All of my icons in the Cubase fader are black and white. Yet they are full color in the download and in the C:\users\User Name\AppData\roaming\Steinberg\Content\VST Sound\User Content\Track Pictures folder.
> 
> ...


Are you certain you are also seeing Marcus' icons and not just the black and white icons Steinberg supplied? When you go to add a track picture in the Cubase mixer are the new icons showing up in the "Users" tab??


----------



## bcarwell (Jan 8, 2016)

As I've figured out, I'm seeing the gray Steinberg icons (which until now I didn't even know existed).

But... I DO see the colored Orchestral Complete icons in my download folder where they're unzipped and in the C:/users... drive. But they do not show up in the Cubase Track Pictures Browser either in the Factory or User tabs. The only thing that appears is the gray Cubase icons in the Factory tab.

Again, what's going on ?

Bob


----------



## MarcusD (Jan 8, 2016)

bcarwell said:


> As I've figured out, I'm seeing the gray Steinberg icons (which until now I didn't even know existed).
> 
> But... I DO see the colored Orchestral Complete icons in my download folder where they're unzipped and in the C:/users... drive. But they do not show up in the Cubase Track Pictures Browser either in the Factory or User tabs. The only thing that appears is the gray Cubase icons in the Factory tab.
> 
> ...



Hey bob, just noticed your message you left me on YouTube. Sorry I've not replied sooner I'm In a different time zone to you.

What version of Cubase are you using?

Did you just copy the files into the C:\ Users \ etc.. folder first? Because if so that won't work. The C:\Users\ etc... folder works like a cach file for Cubase and copying to that folder first will NOT show any icons in the mixer. Please try the following.

1. Go to your C:\Users\___\AppData\Roaming\Steinberg\Content\VSTsound\ etc... folder and DELETE the Icons you've purchased inside the track pictures folder. (Do not delete the folder, just the pictures inside)

2. Unzip your download of the icons you purchased and store them somewhere on your computer like My documents or My pictures.

3. Open Cubase and the track pictures window, navigate to users tab then manually drag and drop each icon from your icon folder (stored in My pictures or My documents ) Into the cubase track pictures window.

4. Now you should be able to use the icons (but they will have a black background)

5. To make the background transparent you need to copy all your downloaded icons from your My Documents or My Pictures folder into the C:\Users\___\AppData\Roaming\Steinberg\Content\VSTContent\ etc... Folder. You'll be asked if you wish to replace the icons that appear in the folder, just click "yes"

And that should be all you need to do, once you go back to cubase your icons should now have clear backgrounds.

Here's the NEW video tutorial:


If you have any problems use the contact form on the website to email me directly.

Hope you can get them working!

Marcus


----------



## bcarwell (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks Marcus ! Everything is working fine now except for one thing....

How do you get rid of the gray Factory icon and substitute a colored User icon in a Cubase
mixer track ?

Before I installed your icons I had used a few Factory gray icons for a few instruments in
their channels of the Cubase mixer.

But now I cannot seem to get rid of the Factory icon and substitute yours for these gray
Factory icons that were already in some channels.

I go into the Track Pictures Browser for one of these channels in the mixer having a gray
Factory icon, and select the User tab and your colored instrument
and double click it. But the gray Factory instrument persists and remains displayed in the mixer
channel instead of the colored one I selected from the User tab. How do you clear these out ?

Everything works fine for the other channels in the mixer, e.g. the ones where I was
starting from scratch with your icons and didn't have previous Factory gray ones.

And how do you get these icons to appear in the Track or Project view of Cubase ? I
only see them in the mixer, or is it not possible to do this ?

Thanks again for the prompt support. Very impressive and confidence building. And I
look forward to any updates (and assume we will be contacted when available).

Congratulations on some spectacular professional looking additions to my DAW !

All the best, 

Bob


----------



## MarcusD (Jan 9, 2016)

bcarwell said:


> Thanks Marcus ! Everything is working fine now except for one thing....
> 
> How do you get rid of the gray Factory icon and substitute a colored User icon in a Cubase
> mixer track ?
> ...



Hi Bob,

glad you've managed to get them working! Regarding the Factory Icons, as far as I know I don't think there's a way of removing the factory icons and setting the new ones as the default.

Regarding your issue with the grey icon not changing, have you tried selecting the picture then clicking 'reset current picture' button? This should remove the current icon, then you should be able to use one of your new ones.







If this doesn't work let me know. It could be a bug with Cubase, I've not been able to re-create the problem so far...

To get the icons showing in the EDIT window of your tracks, you need to right click on the grey bit of the audio track and select "Show track pictures" in the drop down menu that pops up.


----------



## bcarwell (Jan 9, 2016)

Everything is working now but one remaining problem.

For some reason I am missing #47 (Pic Trpt) and #66 (Bsn& Cimb) in my Track Picture Browser. However both of them appear in the folder where I originally downloaded and unzipped.

And they also appear in my C:\users\owner\AppDat\... folder.

When I try to drag them from either of these folders (e.g. where they were unzipped OR from the C:\user ... folder), they indeed then appear in my Track Picture Browser but only in the Preview
panel on the right portion of the Track Picture Browser. 

They do NOT appear in the left portion of the Track Picture Browser where all the icons are. And I cannot get them in there.

I've also tried Copy and Paste from the two folders into the Track Picture Browser.

And I have also tried using the "Import" function in the Track Picture Browser to no avail.

Bob


----------



## bcarwell (Jan 9, 2016)

Can you only use track icons for Cubase audio tracks in the project or tracks view ?

In other words do they not work for MIDI or INSTRUMENT tracks unless you convert them to audio tracks in
the project or tracks view ? They work just fine in my Mixer view, but they don't appear in my project
or tracks view.

Bob


----------



## playz123 (Jan 9, 2016)

bcarwell said:


> Can you only use track icons for Cubase audio tracks in the project or tracks view ?
> 
> In other words do they not work for MIDI or INSTRUMENT tracks unless you convert them to audio tracks in
> the project or tracks view ? They work just fine in my Mixer view, but they don't appear in my project
> ...


From the Cubase manual:
"Showing Track Pictures 

You can add pictures to tracks to recognize your tracks easily. Track pictures are available for audio, instrument, MIDI, FX channel and group channel tracks. 

PREREQUISITE 

Adjust the track height to at least 2 rows."

Have you assigned the icons to the tracks in the mixer first??


----------



## bcarwell (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for replying ! Yes, I can see the icons in the Mixer as that's where I assigned them. They just don't appear in the tracks for MIDI and instruments in my main project or tracks page (or whatever you call it). 

How do you make Cubase display them not only in the Mixer (which works fine) but also in the main project or tracks page ?

Please stick with me as you are the only person so far who seems to say you can do it and knows how.

Bob


----------



## bcarwell (Jan 9, 2016)

And also BTW how do you make the icons appear bigger in the Mixer (or wherever else they may be displayed).

Right now they are fairly small in my Mixer.

Bob


----------



## playz123 (Jan 9, 2016)

After you've assigned them in the mixer go back to the project window, rt. click on a blank area of a track in the list (not the track wave display itself) and choose Show Track Pictures. You'll then see the icons appear in the track list. You can resize the areas in the mixer, so that the icons are larger. Have a look at the tutorial videos for the mixer if you don't know how to do that.
PS: Use "G" and "H" on your keyboard to make the tracks etc., bigger or smaller.


----------



## bcarwell (Jan 9, 2016)

Play, Oh, WOW ! I just had the tracks in the project window and in the mixer shrunk down too much. They are
beeyootifullll now and really make working in a big template more pleasing. Glad I fiddled with this. THANKS ! 

Bob


----------



## bcarwell (Jan 10, 2016)

How do you get RID of a track icon in a track or mixer channel and restore it to a blank area ?


----------



## banes (Jan 10, 2016)

Bob, to remove an icon you can double click on it and click the |<< button like Marcus showed in the screenshot above


----------



## MarcusD (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I'm going to make a separate thread for requests, help etc... 

P.S bobs all sorted now


----------

